# Anfang mit dem seam



## stephanie (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mit seam angefangen. ich habe aber gar keine erfahrung über web entwiclung. würde mir jemand sagen, wie ich darüber Beispiele und kleine Übungen finden kann?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## FArt (16. Jun 2010)

X-Post http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/101878-jboss-seam.html


----------



## stephanie (16. Jun 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> X-Post http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/101878-jboss-seam.html



ich kann aber nicht richtige quellen und übungen finden.


----------



## FArt (16. Jun 2010)

stephanie hat gesagt.:


> ich kann aber nicht richtige quellen und übungen finden.



Wie jetzt?
Tutorials stellen sich eine Aufgabe und lösen diese nachvollziehbar.

tutorial jboss seam - Google-Suche

JBoss liefert eine Beispielapplikation aus (ich glaube Hotelbuchung oder so). Nimm das und spiel daran rum. Da gibt es auch verschiedene Belange (Persistierung, Security, Transaktionen, ...)


----------



## stephanie (16. Jun 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Wie jetzt?
> Tutorials stellen sich eine Aufgabe und lösen diese nachvollziehbar.
> 
> tutorial jboss seam - Google-Suche
> ...



danke schön. ich kann nicht so viel englisch. deswegwen habe ich nicht berücksichtigt. ich habe bisschen mehr aufgepasst und die examples gesehen.


----------



## megachucky (21. Jun 2010)

Wenn du noch keine Erfahrung mit der Webentwicklung hast, solltest du mal mit JSF-Grundlagen anfangen. Auch wenn Seam einem einiges abnimmt, sollte man erst die Grundlagen verstehen - und sich dann freuen, wenn ein anderes Framework das ganze dann optimiert...


----------

